# Wholesale business is going south!!!!



## imageman (May 16, 2006)

Hello,
my wholesale business to retail stores has been going south with increase in the price of gas.Is anyone else experiencing this, or iam just the unlucky one.They all complain business is bad for them that's why they are not buying as much.My expences in gas now is maken me think of going to buy me a donkey.Anyone has a donkey for sale???? LOL


----------



## MissC (Aug 3, 2006)

Have you done any work online. That would allow them to shop from home. Maybe give them alittle extra incentive to buy. On my site I have a Buy 1 Get 1 Free sale.


----------



## imageman (May 16, 2006)

These are wholesale customers not retail customers.I just noticed a slice deep in my wholesale volume sale with the increase in the price of gasoline.But, this too shall pass.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

imageman said:


> These are wholesale customers not retail customers.I just noticed a slice deep in my wholesale volume sale with the increase in the price of gasoline.But, this too shall pass.


The biggest hit for us was 911 and 2-3 years after, we are in Canada. 
I guess Jazz did come up the Mississippi... did I spell it out right USA ?


----------



## Ira (Jul 12, 2006)

No question !!! What gas is doing to the retail & wholesale ( or for that matter merchandising in general ) is violent. Customers are so nervous to buy big volume that not only have our tangible sales fell off, but our website sales have taken a dramatic hit. I agree though.....it shal pass!! The man that can stand in the mist of a storm is a man that knows the benifits of being in it...................


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

My best sales came from the tourest trade retail stores but they are all over 50 to 100 miles away and a lot od mountain driving does not help. I have to keep thinking the direction I want to go. I have the press.. I can get the tees and I can do most anything so I and you guys may need to think of a direction that keeps you local.


----------

